# How much for a pro to machine polish a car?



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello people.
I'm new to detailing. I've washed the car properly in the past with mitts etc however when I bought the car it had swirlmarks, scratches.
How much would I be looking at for the car to be washed and the paint sorted out? 
I've seen price guides of £450 for the full works on cars.
I don't have that type of money at the moment and will probably never allow myself to pay that much.
Is there other ways a bit cheaper that detailers would sort out the paint?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe something like a protection/enhancement detail? Failing that you could learn yourself?


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

CharlieHotel said:


> Hello people.
> I'm new to detailing. I've washed the car properly in the past with mitts etc however when I bought the car it had swirlmarks, scratches.
> How much would I be looking at for the car to be washed and the paint sorted out?
> I've seen price guides of £450 for the full works on cars.
> ...


Where are you dude?

Russell


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends where you are but worth checking out the Detailers in your area and asking for a few quotes, sure someone will be able to do something that fits your budget!

Edit - See here for a list of where people are located:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

If you cant afford £450 for a pro better off getting a semi-pro/hobbyist/keen detailer with experience to do it. Itll cost about half and still be a good job. Sure there will be a few people on here who'd be happy to help you out for probably half that


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm from Liverpool but willing to travel. 
Just wondering how much it would be.
I'd love to learn how to use one but there's buying costs for the machine then pads and glazes too isn't there?
I do envy people whohave learnt how to use one and when I see progress blogs and their car is looking great there's a hint of jealousy


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

CharlieHotel said:


> I'm from Liverpool but willing to travel.
> Just wondering how much it would be.
> I'd love to learn how to use one but there's buying costs for the machine then pads and glazes too isn't there?
> I do envy people whohave learnt how to use one and when I see progress blogs and their car is looking great there's a hint of jealousy


A typical package is around £115 so not bad, reading and learning will only cost you your time and maybe £4 for a jar of coffee :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Or do a Tuition Detail...

What car do you have?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd buy a machine. 

Actually, I did. 

Most of us on here did lol.


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

Mondeo ST TDCi in Panther Black 
Tuition detail? As in learn how to use the machine polisher?
Jake £115 doesn't sound too bad if I went halves with a family member who I guess would be interested.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

CharlieHotel said:


> Mondeo ST TDCi in Panther Black
> Tuition detail? As in learn how to use the machine polisher?
> Jake £115 doesn't sound too bad if I went halves with a family member who I guess would be interested.


Yes exactly - get your car detailed and learn at the same time.

Panther Black is relatively easy to correct luckily, so if you did want to do it yourself then you'd get good results with a DA and something like Menz 203S or 106FA


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Come to our machining course on the 25th in altringham, only cost you for the course then. If your not to confident after that I will do you a deal.


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes exactly - get your car detailed and learn at the same time.
> 
> Panther Black is relatively easy to correct luckily, so if you did want to do it yourself then you'd get good results with a DA and something like Menz 203S or 106FA


Thanks for the help. I assume you do the tuition?
I might have to have a word with the fiancees brother to see if he would be intersted in buying a kit together.
I'd definitely be interested in tuitin. I put my name down for a Shinerama open day a couple of weeks ago. Not sure that would touch on machine polishing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There you go, Steve will look after you and is a lot closer than I am


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

get yourself down to autobrite direct in stoke on trent, they do tuition days for £50 and have some really good stuff t their shop, they are doing 1 later this month on a saturday, just have a look at their section on here


----------



## Goochie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm just jumping on the band wagon here guys - I'm in Tamworth Staffs and currently weighing up the options of Buy-a-polisher Vs. Pay for a machine polish.

Is there much of a market for used polishing gear? I'm unlikely to use it more than once as I'm off to Australia at the end of the year.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Charlie, you've already missed the open day and machining was indeed touched on. Try to find tuition days in or around your area, and goochie and Charlie, if you buy a machine and polishes etc, and then don't want them anymore, sell them back on on here, job done


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Mate, just get yourself a das 6 pro d.a polisher. They are a doddle to use, look at Dave kg's guide on here, very informative. I got mine from clean your car. Phone them up tell them what car you have, and they will put you right i'm sure. The pro's charge a lot because they get flawless results, and i'm sure after they have taken their costs off, they don't get as much as you may think. No one is going to die if you mar the paint slightly or get hologrammes, just give it a go. I bet you surprise yourself. Good luck.


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks El Presidenté 
Eventually I probably will get a machine polisher. Just got back off holiday so bank account isn't looking its best 
I will be going to a training day too.


----------



## rbk (Apr 16, 2011)

Whens the next midlands detailing training Course


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

Are there any training courses/experienced amateurs in Sussex area who can guide a complete detailing novice on the use of a DA?

Have a couple of Trophy Blue MGs which I know will look superb if (quite light) swirls etc can be removed and the quality of the underlying metallic finish allowed to shine through!

Am quite keen to do this myself/with guidance - last thing I want to do is permanently damage the paintwork!

David


----------

